# Moisturizer for dehydrated skin



## peachface (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there,

My skin is really dehydrated (being in -37 celsius degree doesn't help) and I'm in need of a good moisturizer to hydrate it. I've been told that my skin is not necessarily dry, just dehydrated. I've been using Vichy hydrating serum along with a regular moisturizer and that helped. But the whole bottle didn't even last me a month... so I want something that's going to last me longer and also effective.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cinderella (Jan 15, 2009)

I would recommend Avene


----------



## peachface (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cinderella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would recommend Avene Thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into that... Do you know which Avene product might be suitable for me?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2009)

My mom likes Avene but she uses the senstive skins line, i don't particularly like it myself so i'm afraid i can't tell you which one might be good for dehydrated skins.

One moisturizer i can suggest is La Roche Posay's Hydraphase, which i have used in the past. It's made for normal to combination dehydrated skins. You have a light moisturizer (the one i used) and a more rich version which i haven't tried. It lasted me about 3 months (about because it's a white, pump type tube so it's hard to tell when it's finished).

That brand also sells a mask (actually 2 doses), it works wonders.

One thing i like to do is spray some thermal water (Evian, LRP, Avene, etc... whatever brand you prefer) on my face, just before applying my moisturizer. I make sure i let my skin absorb the water.

And don't forget to drink water, of course, so you will help your skin also from the inside.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't think of any moisturizes to suggest, so I'll just say this: drink more water and avoid showerin for too long. The hot and cold sudden extremes are terrible for dehydrated skin.


----------



## peachface (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One moisturizer i can suggest is La Roche Posay's Hydraphase, which i have used in the past. It's made for normal to combination dehydrated skins. You have a light moisturizer (the one i used) and a more rich version which i haven't tried. It lasted me about 3 months (about because it's a white, pump type tube so it's hard to tell when it's finished).
That brand also sells a mask (actually 2 doses), it works wonders.

One thing i like to do is spray some thermal water (Evian, LRP, Avene, etc... whatever brand you prefer) on my face, just before applying my moisturizer. I make sure i let my skin absorb the water.

I actually use the LRP eyecream and I like it. Is the mask also the Hydraphase line? I might try that... And thanks for the tip about the thermal water. I have one at home but I usually use it if I just want to feel refreshed. 


Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And don't forget to drink water, of course, so you will help your skin also from the inside. Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't think of any moisturizes to suggest, so I'll just say this: drink more water and avoid showerin for too long. The hot and cold sudden extremes are terrible for dehydrated skin.



Thanks... I actually do drink enough water... enough to go to washroom every hour!! There's actually conflicting reports about dehydrated skin and drinking water. Some experts say drinking water has nothing to do with skin. It just hydrates internal organs, which is also important, but still- it doesn't affect the external organ, i.e. skin.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Try applying your moisturizer immediately you get out of the shower (while your face is still wet!) that way when your face/body airdries, the moisturizer sinks right into your skin.


----------



## Reservechic (Jan 16, 2009)

Clinique's Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief is what I am using and this product works great. I have combination/oily skin. However, when the temps are low my skin has a tendency to become dehydrated and this is what I have been using to keep my face feeling hydrated all day long. As, this product truly is like a tall glass of water for the skin.

This moisturizer can be used for all skin types. As, it is not greasy. And, it never feels like it is just on top of my skin clogging my pores either.

And, this product wearss very well under makeup too.


----------



## peachface (Jan 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Reservechic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinique's Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief is what I am using and this product works great. I have combination/oily skin. However, when the temps are low my skin has a tendency to become dehydrated and this is what I have been using to keep my face feeling hydrated all day long. As, this product truly is like a tall glass of water for the skin. 
This moisturizer can be used for all skin types. As, it is not greasy. And, it never feels like it is just on top of my skin clogging my pores either.

And, this product wearss very well under makeup too.

Oh, thanks for the suggestion! I didn't know about that product... I'm going to look into it for sure!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *peachface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually use the LRP eyecream and I like it. Is the mask also the Hydraphase line? I might try that... And thanks for the tip about the thermal water. I have one at home but I usually use it if I just want to feel refreshed. Lol, i use it to feel refreshed too. 
Yes the mask is from the hydraphase line too.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try applying your moisturizer immediately you get out of the shower (while your face is still wet!) that way when your face/body airdries, the moisturizer sinks right into your skin. Ditto, that's what I do, and it does makes a big difference in the skin's ability to retain moisture.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto, that's what I do, and it does makes a big difference in the skin's ability to retain moisture. i know!!! My skin glows after I do this. And it has helped my skin get better too. It also depends on the moisturizer, I think. I use coconut oil, aloe vera, Shea butter and Weleda Calendula baby cream. I alternate them. So for example, when i am in the shower, my bottle of coconut oil is meting from the heat..when i am done (still in the shower though), i slather my whole body with the melted oil, including my face. Then i put some aloevera while my face is still wet. I wait till it all dries up..by that time the aloe has made my face a bit tight and shiny so i rub in either shea butter or calendula cream...My skin is loving it!


----------



## peachface (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Reservechic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinique's Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief is what I am using and this product works great. I have combination/oily skin. However, when the temps are low my skin has a tendency to become dehydrated and this is what I have been using to keep my face feeling hydrated all day long. As, this product truly is like a tall glass of water for the skin. I tried it! It's quite good! I ended up buying a jar! Thanks for the suggestion!!


Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes the mask is from the hydraphase line too. I don't know if there's any LRP hydraphase mask here... I tried two different stores and they didn't have them...






Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know!!! My skin glows after I do this. And it has helped my skin get better too. It also depends on the moisturizer, I think. I use coconut oil, aloe vera, Shea butter and Weleda Calendula baby cream. I alternate them. So for example, when i am in the shower, my bottle of coconut oil is meting from the heat..when i am done (still in the shower though), i slather my whole body with the melted oil, including my face. Then i put some aloevera while my face is still wet. I wait till it all dries up..by that time the aloe has made my face a bit tight and shiny so i rub in either shea butter or calendula cream...My skin is loving it! You know, I really didn't think it would make a difference, because I already moisturize after shower, after quickly towel drying enough to not drip. Anyways, I thought what the heck, and didn't towel dry my face at all and just slathered on the moisturizer with my face wet... and it actually did help! Cool! Thanks!


----------



## patsluv (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a big fan of oils. They hydrate better than a cream. I've used a couple of different oils. Silkia camelia oil is the best for me. It moisturizes well, absorbs well, leaves a nice glow on the face and has helped with my wrinkles and acne scars.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in Canada with those types of temperatures.

My skin also becomes more dehydrated in the winter..My skin is more on the sensitive side, combination, slightly oily tzone. This is what I use... Vichy Aqualia (rich formula). They also have a light formula which I haven't tried. I also find exfoliating my skin helps during the winter months. Your skin absorbs the moisturizer better. A good exfoliator that is gentle on the skin is RoC Gommage Doucer Gentle Exfoliating Cream. For the past few months I have been using Neostrata Moisurizer Level one which contains 4% glycolic acid. At night I use a room humidifier and apply either the vichy cream or neostrata moistuizer. I find the combination of the humidifier and moisturizer helps during the winter months. Hope this helped.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for this, i've been here layering on oil of olay day cream...thinking I must've lost my mind thinking my skin is still dry after all that...Empericalbeauty, do u use toner?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for this, i've been here layering on oil of olay day cream...thinking I must've lost my mind thinking my skin is still dry after all that...Empericalbeauty, do u use toner? I use rosewater that i buy from an indian grocery store. Its very soothing for your skin, i find.


----------



## cubicanna (Jan 26, 2009)

highly recommend Avene and Origins drink up mask


----------



## mebs786 (Jan 31, 2009)

Exfoliate at least twice a week to remove dead skin cells.

You should try Decleor Neroli Face oil. This is applied before your moisturiser. It makes your moisturiser work deeper into your skin which should help hydrate it. I have used this and it does work!


----------



## Sugarpuff (Feb 22, 2009)

Definately recommend Estee Lauder hydra complete moisturiser. It feels wonderful and will be perfect for you!


----------



## patrica (Feb 28, 2009)

Few things to take care other than getting a good moisturizer;

- nothing helps you like water, have ample amount of water.

- avoid dehydrating drinks: coffee and alcohol.

- do not get into saunas and baths which strip off lipids, make you sweat and stimulate water evaporation from the skin’s surface.

- use the correct and best skincare beauty products for your skin, I bought cold cream from Avene which is specially made for extremely dry skin.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Pharmagel DN-24 Moisturizer...here's a blurb from their site:

"DN-24 HydracrÃ¨me is a super-charged moisturizing creme containing

25,000 i.u. of Retinol-A (Vitamin A) and Vitamins C, B, D and E. It rehydrates and re-energizes skin, then reprograms it to resist environmental stresses and combat aging. The intensive concentration of vitamins in DN-24 HydracrÃ¨me shields the tissues from free radicals and lessens the risk of skin damage. Skin’s metabolism speeds up at night, expanding capillaries

and making the skin most receptive to nourishment. Cells rejuvenate at their fastest rate during this time. DN-24 HydracrÃ¨me keeps skin on a 24-hour continuum of protection and repair.

How to Use: Use morning and evening on facial areas. May be used over Pharma-C Serum or Bio-A Concentrate.

Key Ingredients: Retinol (Vitamin A)–Firms and nourishes skin. Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) and Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E)–Antioxidants that firm and tone. Panthenol (Vitamin B) –Antioxidant; reverses signs of aging. Aloe Vera–Soothes and protects skin. Sesame, Avocado and Safflower Oils–Extra moisturizing benefits"

http://www.pharmagel.net/index.php


----------



## magosienne (Feb 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *patrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Few things to take care other than getting a good moisturizer;- nothing helps you like water, have ample amount of water.

- avoid dehydrating drinks: coffee and alcohol.

- do not get into saunas and baths which strip off lipids, make you sweat and stimulate water evaporation from the skinâ€™s surface.

- use the correct and best skincare beauty products for your skin, I bought cold cream from Avene which is specially made for extremely dry skin.

Yes, that cream from AvÃ¨ne is great, although it is for dry skins. There's a difference between dehydrated and dry skins, i tend to mix up dehydrated and dry skins when it comes to moisturizers as i liek to combine, but really there is. If you use something like a cold cream which is greasy (and useful if you get wind in your face) i recommend you spray some water on your face (and let it sink in) before applying your moisturizer.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 28, 2009)

Empirical Beauty is my mom's younger self... That sounds just like her and NOT ONE WRINKLE!!!

Keep it up girlie!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 6, 2009)

> I tried it! It's quite good! I ended up buying a jar! Thanks for the suggestion!!
> Peachface:
> 
> I was wondering how you have been making out with the Clinique Moisture Surge?? My skin is extremely dehydrated! I've been going through this for the past couple of winters. I am normally oily/acne prone but in winters I have the dry patchy skin that is flaky and itchy. Today my face actually hurt.
> ...


----------



## Midnight Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

Look for a product (serum or cream) which contains a high percentage of hyaluronic acid. Use it underneath your favorite moisturizer and it can work very well -- for either dehydrated or dry skin.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting ! I didn't know that.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been using nothing but a drop or two of emu oil mixed with tap water for several years now as my moisturizer. I'm 41 and my skin looks better now- I have really dry skin too. It's the only thing that worked for me and overall it's much more affordable. I think an 8 oz bottle is $20 but since I only use a tiny bit- it lasts forever.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Mar 31, 2009)

Skin Actives Scientific's European Cream. Inexpensive and packed full of good, moisturizing active ingredients. No fillers. Very high quality.

BTW, Skin Active's website is skin care, actives, skin care product, natural skin care, serious skin care, organic skin care, skin care information


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 31, 2009)

I loooove Clinque's Moisture Surge Skin relief! I used it and it hydrated my skin in like 2 days!!!


----------



## Doya G (Apr 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try applying your moisturizer immediately you get out of the shower (while your face is still wet!) that way when your face/body airdries, the moisturizer sinks right into your skin. that's one of the best advises I got. my face feels better these days since i used this method


----------



## Tyari (Apr 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto, that's what I do, and it does makes a big difference in the skin's ability to retain moisture. I might try this too!


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 7, 2009)

Months later don't know if this will help but I've been stationed in Texas, Iraq and Kuwait (2yrs) and the one thing that worked for me was Intense Moisturizing Cream (dry skin). I use to apply it on top of my foundation when I saw that I had dry spots and it didn't disturb it.


----------



## igor (Dec 7, 2009)

Dehydrated skin is my main skin issue in the autumn/winter months (usually I have sensitive combo skin). I also believe that applying either hydrating serums or some of the oils (I am using either jojoba or weleda`s almond oils) do a really good job. Also, gental exfoliation and use of hydrating masks at least 2-3 times a week help a lot too.

Another issue (I think noone has mentioned it here) has to do with face cleansing during this period. From my experience, washing your face with any kind of face soap(even the most gentle one) and then rinsing off with water, dries out the skin. Actually, I was convienced by the Vichy and Korff cosmetic cons. that the cleansing gels unlike the soaps can`t do it to the skin because they are "so gentle and harmless", so I ended up bying Korff`s gentle gel cleanser and now my skin "regretts " about this purchase--it feels more tight around the nose area. So, I think maybe I should buy either Neutrogena soothing milk cleanser or Bioderma`s solution for sensitive skin and leave that gel for much hotter months or at least use it only twice a week, or so...

I`m really interested in your experience with face cleansing products for dehydrated skin

What do you prefer?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 7, 2009)

I prefer a creamy product or my cleansing oil.

I just got confirmed La Roche Posay discontinued its Hydraphase mask, i loved it !!



Instead i ordered an asian brand hydrating mask (actually two, but one is more targeted for whitening). It's called eight cups of water by Catena (sounds promising !



). Will tell you more once i've done a couple.


----------



## corky_ake (Dec 27, 2009)

I just discovered Pond's Dry Skin Cream and it may feel kind of heavy but if you put it on before bed it soaks in overnight. I've only been using it for like a week and a half and my skin already feels so much healthier and my bf even said my face feels super soft AND at work a customer asked what skin care product I use! Although I wouldn't recommend it if you are dealing with acne. I used to have acne issues but since I'm on birth control for it I don't have to worry, and this product doesn't make me break out any worse.


----------



## honeymomo (Dec 29, 2009)

I really love Egyptian Magic or Cliniques Dramatically Different Lotion. &lt;3


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 30, 2009)

Nivea original creme in blue container.


----------



## britney54 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use this night creme, it is very nice and hydrating.

Rosa MosquetaÂ® Night CrÃ¨me with Alpha Lipoic Acid 1oz


----------



## Galia (Dec 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *britney54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use this night creme, it is very nice and hydrating. 
Rosa MosquetaÂ® Night CrÃ¨me with Alpha Lipoic Acid 1oz

The list of ingredients is quite impressive, I have to say, but a bit long for a natural product... It supposed to be a gel ? or creamy consistency ? is it oily ?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Jan 5, 2010)

DreamSkin anti aging pillowcase moisturizes your skin without creams or chemicals. It is safe for all skin types including acne prone. It is a propriortary blend of threads (over 20,000 filaments) and weave pattern formulated by a doctor to add the correct amount of moisture to your skin. Clinical studies prove that sleeping on the pillowcase will diminish lines and wrinkles on your face by 50%. Moisture loss is the main cause of wrinkles on your face and DreamSkin fabric keeps the moisture in your skin while a cotton pillowcase drys out your face. It's a super comfy way to look younger and more beautiful.







Your man will love it too, no messy creams--just great looking skin!


----------



## Lovelyskincare (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi. If you are cost effective, why not try natural and home made remedies. Eat a lot of fruits and green veggies. Drink more water and search the internet for home remedies. You can also consider buying low priced creams and treatments and make good use of coupons and other discounts.


----------



## britney54 (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Galia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The list of ingredients is quite impressive, I have to say, but a bit long for a natural product... It supposed to be a gel ? or creamy consistency ? is it oily ? It's not a gel, has a creamy consistency. I wouldn't say it's oily but it's very moisturizing, so I don't think it would be suitable for oily skin. However, Aubrey organics has another night creme which is meant for oily skin &amp; it's a gel - Vegecell Nighttime Hydrator with Green Tea 1oz


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *corky_ake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just discovered Pond's Dry Skin Cream and it may feel kind of heavy but if you put it on before bed it soaks in overnight. I've only been using it for like a week and a half and my skin already feels so much healthier and my bf even said my face feels super soft AND at work a customer asked what skin care product I use! Although I wouldn't recommend it if you are dealing with acne. I used to have acne issues but since I'm on birth control for it I don't have to worry, and this product doesn't make me break out any worse. Im back to using this!


----------



## chad (Jan 6, 2010)

i totally agree with roxie. water helps hydrate the skin.. and also avoid too much sweets.


----------

